# Where to Buy Oak Wood/Oak leaves



## DatMillipede (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello everyone, sorry for being gone for so long, but having broke my wrist and just being busy, I have not had much time to come on. Anyways, since I live in the middle of a desert, there truly are no leaves or oak wood to be found around here. And before I purchase my millipedes, I want to get my substrate in order. Any reputable sight that carries these materials, would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

---------- Post added 08-07-2013 at 06:26 PM ----------

Also is this product? fine, http://www.blackjungleterrariumsupply.com/Leaf-Litter--Live-Oak_p_1828.htmland Does it have to be deteriorating? Will this be fine, too? 
http://www.blackjungleterrariumsupply.com/Forest-Bark--8-quart_p_1317.html


----------



## Cavedweller (Aug 7, 2013)

The leaf litter is fine, I'm not sure if the forest bark substrate is suitable though, since it's Fir bark and coniferous wood is generally a no-no for millipedes (someone else may know better than me, though). I use aspen pet bedding, which can be purchased at any petstore http://www.petmountain.com/product/aspen-pet-bedding/11442-525968/aspen-bedding-litter.html

It doesn't need to be rotten when you add it to the substrate, as long as there's already some rotten leaf litter/wood they can eat. The fresh stuff will break down overtime in the humid, bioactive pede tank. Living in a desert makes humidity hard to maintain though, so you'll have to keep a super close eye on that and probably reduce ventilation in the pede enclosure.

Broken wrist sucks, get well!


----------



## DatMillipede (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Cavedweller! Anybody have any experiance dealing with Black Jungle Terrarium? If I added more leaves, could I get away with no oak wood?


----------



## jarmst4 (Aug 8, 2013)

You can get leaf litter pretty easy on the dendroboards for a lot cheaper than that. Just put an add up for want to buy.


----------



## Cavedweller (Aug 8, 2013)

My understanding is that millipedes need nutrients from both leaves and wood, but different species eat more of one or the other.


----------



## Mike41793 (Aug 8, 2013)

Shoot 3skulls a PM, he may be able to hook you up. :gj:


----------

